# travel options Naas to Dublin City Centre



## briancbyrne (22 Feb 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a private bus service that runs early morning weekdays?

thanks,

Brian


----------



## Yachtie (24 Feb 2008)

Try Kavanagh's of Carlow. They run Airport to Carlow bus service via the quays and the port tunnel. 

I took this bus from the airport (7am arrival) and it was very quick and very comfortable. Plus it cost only €10 airport to Naas.


----------



## so-crates (28 Feb 2008)

I too thought to suggest Kavanagh's but when I checked their website, their early morning coaches either bypass Naas or the City Centre, dunno if heading to the airport and then in would be a great option. Earliest from Naas is 7.35 gets you to Dublin at 8.35.


----------



## Yachtie (28 Feb 2008)

so-crates said:


> I too thought to suggest Kavanagh's but when I checked their website, their early morning coaches either bypass Naas or the City Centre, dunno if heading to the airport and then in would be a great option. Earliest from Naas is 7.35 gets you to Dublin at 8.35.


 
I always thought that 7.35am is early morning.


----------



## so-crates (28 Feb 2008)

too true, my sense of early has been ruined by too many red-eye flights!!


----------



## so-crates (10 Mar 2008)

Hi Brian,

just to let you know that contrary to what it says on their website there is an earlier bus from Naas, it is timetabled for 5.15 to arrive in Dublin at 6.05. It was 17 minutes late into Naas this morning so don't be too surprised if it isn't there on the dot! However it made it's arrival time in Dublin + 3 minutes so it was at the end of O'Connell Street at 6.08am <yawn>


----------

